# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Ja si te mbroheni nga mashtrimi online

## driniluka

Si të bëjmë blerje të sigurta në internet. Mund të kurseni shumë pará duke shfrytëzuar ofertat që jepen në raste të veçanta, por duhet të jemi edhe vigjilent. Këshillat për blerje të sigurta në internet mund tju ndihmojnë që jo vetëm të shfrytëzoni ofertat në blerje, por edhe të mos shqetësoheni për gjëra të papritura. Duke treguar pak kujdes dhe kushtuar vëmendje këshillave tona, mund të rrëmbeni mundësitë dhe të anashkaloni mashtrimet në internet. 
Keni marrë ndonjëherë ndonjë mesazh nga ndonjë numër i panjohur për ndonjë ofertë fantastike? Ndoshta për ndonjë ofertë për një kohë të shkurtër? Uroj që të mos keni klikuar! Peshkimi elektronin nëpërmjet mesazheve, e njohur edhe si smishing, është realitet dhe shumë i rrezikshëm. Të klikoni në çdo lidhje nga dërgues të panjohur nuk është diçka e mençur.

Mos gjetët ndonjë lidhje nëpërmjet ndonjë kanali të besueshëm prsh, një reklame në ndonjë uebfaqeje ose ndonjë faqeje për oferta. Akoma edhe atëherë, telefoni ndoshta nuk është aparati i duhur për të parë atë ofertë. Me ekranin e vogël të celularit nuk mund të keni në ikonë më të plotë si mund të keni në një kompjuter ose lapotop. Mund të jetë më e vështirë për të dalluar një faqe mashtruese kur jeni nga telefoni. Për ta parë më mirë atë ofertë, dërgojeni me email vetes suaj lidhjen ose dërgojeni me mënyra të tjera në një tjetër aparate që ka ekran më të madh. Nga ana tjetër, nëse po blini nga ndonjë shitës i dëgjuar, blini duke përdorur aplikacionin e atij. Kështu blerjet nga celulari mund të mos jenë problematike. Thjeshtë mos e përdorni telefonin celular për të bërë blerje nga dyqanet e panjohura në internet.
Burimi: Si te bejme blerje te sigurta ne internet

----------

